# Philippines



## Jimster (Jun 10, 2008)

At the risk of sounding extremely ignorant, I am going to ask this question.  Does it make sense to rent a car in the Philippines?  I ask this since I know the traffic is bad and, of course, it is an island nation.  I would also appreciate any information and advice about travel there.


----------



## davhu1 (Jun 10, 2008)

It does not not make sense in Metro Manila.  Traffic is very very bad and the drivers are very feroucious.  They fight for every inch of space.  

Need to watch out for crooked cops.  If you are stop to traffic violation, they will ask for money. Have small change ready and you may negotiate for less (If they ask too much, say you forgot the wallet in the hotel and that's all the moeny you have on you). They will get you on things like illegal left turns or illegal change of lanes.

You also need to use caution and watch out for scams when using taxi.  There are so many around that if you do not like the first one, wait for the next one.  If you are already the cab, don't be afraid to get out.  Never get into a cab that already has a passanger in it.  You will be taken elsewhere and get robbed.  Other things to watch out.  Meter already on or will not start the meter.  No AC.  No change (carry small changes).  Stopping for other passangers.  Sometimes you may negotiate a set fee before getting into a cab.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 13, 2008)

Our son wanted to go the Philippines but after we saw the travel advisory he decided against going. 
www.travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_2190.html


----------



## Jimster (Jun 17, 2008)

*Warning*

Hopefully I don't live to regret this, but the warning is primarily for Southern Mindinao.  There is much more to the Philippines and many Americans do visit there- they have some remarkable beaches.


----------



## jellson (Jun 23, 2008)

I stayed in Manila for a couple of months as I was assigned there and I had a great time. If you carry your common sense with you, you'll be fine. Having said that, I don't recommend renting a car, but I would suggest hiring a driver with the car, if you're thinking of renting one as it is really chaotic there. It cost me some 6,000 pesos a month (about $150) for the driver and it made such a huge difference in my travel experience.

Have a great time, and I recommend visiting Bohol or Palawan island as they are beautiful!


----------



## Jimster (Jun 23, 2008)

*driver*

I saw on some of the websites that when you rent a car you also can hire a driver, but how does that work?  (I will only be near Manila for a week).  So, let's say I want to go to Tagatay, and he drives me there.  Does he drive back?  Do I pay for him to stay?  Do I just tell him when I will need him again?  Sorry for my profound ignorance.


----------



## LLW (Jun 24, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I saw on some of the websites that when you rent a car you also can hire a driver, but how does that work?  (I will only be near Manila for a week).  So, let's say I want to go to Tagatay, and he drives me there.  Does he drive back?  Do I pay for him to stay?  Do I just tell him when I will need him again?  Sorry for my profound ignorance.




Hopefully jellson will come back to answer you soon, but my guess is that the 6000 pesos would be for hiring a driver full time for a month, within set operating hours (may have to pay overtime). You would pay for his meals when he's with you. If you go out of town, you would have to pay for his lodging and meals. Just a guess.


----------



## jellson (Jun 24, 2008)

LLW is right. You pay the driver per day, and give him a meal allowance. Filipinos are very hospitable and loyal in general and they will take care of you when you take care of them. When driving out of town, you give him some cash for his lodging (they normally don't expect to stay where you're staying as they know that it could be very expensive.) Most will stay at cheaper hotels in the area, or even in the car to save the money and give to their family. Just be upfront and tell them your plans. If you require the driver to stay late, tell him that in advance too and give him a bonus of some 200 pesos/day ($5).


----------



## jellson (Jun 24, 2008)

Btw, as Tagaytay is very close to Manila, the driver might opt to go back to Manila by bus and come back the next day. Driving in Tagaytay is ok, as it is not chaotic like Manila-driving. You will have a great time in Tagaytay for sure.


----------

